# Not sure I like this one....



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Honestly, what do you think? Suggestions for improvement?


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

Suggestion for improvement: Perhaps put more value changes in it? Except for the little bit of white it seems to be one big middle value. That could be the photo and my screen, though.

What do I think? Although I like abstraction pure abstract is not my thing so I can't give you a thumbs up nor a thumbs down. I don't feel qualified. Sorry.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, I think I will do that.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

This one doesn't transmits anything...when you do an abstract usually you have an idea that just comes on canvas but in your case is like that idea hasn't been expressed yet.Maybe some splashes of strong colors and a focal white point would do it?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

